# Identify this speaker logo



## dshriver (May 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

A local art gallery recently had a new installed PA done. The speakers are small wall mounts but I can't see the backs and I have no idea what brand they are. Here's a picture of the logo on the front. Does anyone know what brand this is?


----------



## derekleffew (May 16, 2014)

TOA.


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 16, 2014)

Thanks to Google image search. TOA Corporation. Welcome!


----------



## derekleffew (May 16, 2014)

@sk8rsdad, what terms did you use in your search? "speaker logos"? If I hadn't already suspected TOA (or Tannoy), I doubt I would have found it.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 16, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> @sk8rsdad, what terms did you use in your search? "speaker logos"? If I hadn't already suspected TOA, I doubt I would have found it.



Search by Image – Inside Search – Google

It's very cool stuff!


----------



## derekleffew (May 16, 2014)

Well that's neato, but it didn't work for me. 
"Best guess for this image: black and gold abstract"


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 16, 2014)

What @StradivariusBone said, although a text search for "speaker manufacturer logo" finds it too.


----------



## derekleffew (May 16, 2014)

sk8rsdad said:


> ... although a text search for "speaker manufacturer logo" finds it too.


Hmmm, for me, "speaker manufacturer logo" image search returns almost exclusively pictures of USB thumb drives. I never knew I had such a propensity for thumb drives. I mean, I've bought one or two online, but I can quit anytime I want. No really, I can. I really can. I guess this proves that different people can enter the exact same phrase and get completely different results.

How does the phrase go..."If you think it's free, you're not the customer, you ARE the _product_." or something like that? Stop Saying 'If You're Not Paying, You're The Product' | Techdirt


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2014)

derekleffew said:


> Hmmm, for me, "speaker manufacturer logo" image search returns almost exclusively pictures of USB thumb drives... I guess this proves that different people can enter the exact same phrase and get completely different results.



It's because you are on a Mac and therefore The Google hates you. But keep it quiet, The Google is listening.


----------



## derekleffew (May 16, 2014)

I'm using Chrome. What more do they want?  

They're probably mad at me because I recently bought an iPad Air (on which I also use Chrome) even though a Chromebook would have cost less. But that's next on the list, I promise.


----------

